# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Error message with PM's and profiles

## <Raven>

I wasnt around for some time and recently when I've tried to either send a PM or look at someones profile (including my own) I get this message. Like I said my account was dormant for some time and I also had a difficult time resetting my password and it locked me out once.



<Raven>, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## Matt

You need 25 posts...

----------


## Big

Yep^

----------


## Tigershark

> you need 25 posts...


x3...

----------


## <Raven>

appreciated guys. I realized that after my post. Sorry for the redundancy.

----------


## <Raven>

Since my account was inactive for so long did my post count reset?

----------


## *Admin*

Yes actually there have been several threads that have been deleted that may have reduced your post count...

----------


## <Raven>

Thank you Admin, it all makes sense now. I appreciate the help guys.

----------


## dstate52

WOW glad i found this i thought i was having problems with my account

----------


## Tjohn6231

aha, a few more posts, and Im good

----------

